

What the heck, HTML and CSS? - halisaurus
http://paulmolluzzo.github.io/wth-html-css/

======
halisaurus
In case anyone wonders why this isn't a pull request and instead a published
fork...

Obviously @mdo can write whatever he likes on his projects, and it doesn't
feel right to "correct him" with a pull request if that's how he chose to
write the resource.

In the original HN post[1] there were a couple of comments about how some
people might want to share this with kids who are learning to code. If they
want to share the knowledge without a couple of "bad words" spoiling it now
they have a way.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7457132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7457132)

